# Lupulin burp.



## Danscraftbeer (11/2/16)

:chug: Wow!

Tasting the 2nd keg of my first pressure brewed ale mildly bittered with Magna and heavy late hopped and dry hopped in the keg with Galaxy. Cloudy (no finings). Only cold crashing is from now that its cold and on tap. 

This is high on the nose as soon as you get it close to your face. Then drinking is soooo good too. Then if/when you burp? well fark me thats actually the best flavor of all! Am I sick? :chug:


----------



## TimT (11/2/16)

Burping is an important part of the gustatory experience!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (11/2/16)

Yes, and I've never really experienced a Lupulin dominant flavoured burp thing, 
Actually I have with fresh picked hops but not with pellets so I'm just stoked with the new brew gear.


----------

